# Dann will ich euch mal meinen kleinen Teich vorstellen



## Teichfutzi (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo!
Ich würde ja gerne hier die Ganze Teich-"history" reinstellen, aber der Teichbau wurde nicht dokumentiert
Also will ich das nur kurz zusammenfassen.
Ich habe von meinem Opa 3 Folien-Verschnittstücke bekommen. Die habe ich mit sonnem speziellen Teichfolien-Kleber zu einem fast rechteckigen Stück verklebt. Dann hab ich das Loch gegraben, mit zwei Tiefenstufen, einer tiefen Stelle in der Mitte, die 70cm tief ist, und drumrum eine Ringförmige Ebene, die in der Tiefe zwischen 20 und 40cm variiert. Die Oberfläche ist 1x2m.
Da kam dann das Folienstück rein.
Dann wurde das für drei Tage als Badeloch benutzt und dann kamen Pflanzen rein, aber zu wenige, nur zwei Kalmuspflanzen, ein paar __ Binsen, Tannenwedel und noch diese Pflanze.
Und Kies als substrat
Dann habe ich den Filter angeschlossen, der jetzt 3 Bachlaufschalen speist.
 
Der rote Schlauch ist nur zum Wasser nachfüllen und kommt daher:
 
Jetzt kommen nach und nach immer wieder Pflanzen dazu, jetzt sind schon eine Seerose, __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest, mehrere große Rohkolben, div. Gräser und noch eine Pflanze, die ich namentlich nicht kenne.
mein größter Stolz ist mein Stichlingsnest:
 
Das ist mein Teich bis jetzt.

Und der Ausblick für nächstes Jahr ist, dass ich meinen Teich vergrößern (neu machen) will. Der soll dann 2x3m groß und an der tiefsten Stelle 1,20m tief werden. Das Folienstück des jetzigen Teiches soll dann als Bachlauf dienen.

In der Zeit, in der ich den alten Teich rausreisse und den neuen mache, sollen alle meine Pflanzen und die __ Stichlinge in einer Zinkwanne überleben, das ist natürlich nicht artgerecht aber nur vorrübergehend.


----------



## Dodi (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann will ich euch mal meinen kleinen Teich vorstellen*

Hallo Benjamin!

Dann hast Du Dir aus den Folienresten ja ein schönes Zuhause für die __ Stichlinge gebaut! 

Zeig doch mal ein Gesamtbild!

Viel Spaß mit dem Teich, dem Neubau und auch hier im Forum! 

Ich hab's mal in die Miniteich-Ecke verschoben.


----------



## Teichfutzi (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann will ich euch mal meinen kleinen Teich vorstellen*

Ein Gesamtbild kann man in meinem Profil sehen, aber das ist schon nicht mehr aktuell, wegen der neuen Pflanzen. Aber sobald ich wieder eine Kamera habe, werde ich neue Fotos machen.


----------



## Dodi (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann will ich euch mal meinen kleinen Teich vorstellen*

Hallo Benjamin,



> P.S.: Mein Profilbild ist nicht mein Teich, wäre ja schön...


 
Ich hatte das Profilbild gesehen, aber dachte, wenn es nicht Dein Teich ist...

Oder meinst Du das Bild in Deinem Avatar?


----------



## Teichfutzi (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann will ich euch mal meinen kleinen Teich vorstellen*

oh, sorry ich habe das verwechselt, mein Profilteichbild ist richtig, ich meine meinen Avatar, dass der nicht mein Teich ist, werde das gleich mal in meine Signatur ändern


----------



## Teichfutzi (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann will ich euch mal meinen kleinen Teich vorstellen*

Es gibt jetzt endlich neue Bilder von meinem Teich, jetzt mit etwas vollständigerer Bepflanzung:
 
mein Zungenhahnenfuß blüht jetzt:
 
Meine Wasserhyazinthe:
 
Meine Stichlingsjungen, die jetzt schon über 2cm groß sind,
 
und sich gerne im __ Hornkraut verstecken, das jetzt bei mir am Wuchern ist und den Algen die Nährstoffgrundlage nimmt, mit einem von 25 Wasserläufern drauf:
 
Mein Filter:
 
Ich hoffe mal, ich hab mit dem hochladen des Filteraufklebers gegen nichts verstoßen

Ich habe auch jetzt ein neues Stichlingsnest entdeckt und auch schon gaaanz kleine Stichlingslarven gesichtet!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann will ich euch mal meinen kleinen Teich vorstellen*

Hallo Benjamin!

  Für 14 Jahre eine tolle Leistung!  

Aus Resten zusammengeklebt und auch noch dicht. Das schafft mancher Erwachsener noch nicht mal.

Darf ich Dich, wenn ich unseren Teich vergrößer als Klebefachmann einfliegen lassen?

.


----------



## Teichfutzi (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann will ich euch mal meinen kleinen Teich vorstellen*

Einfliegen lassen
Vielleicht hätte ich es erwähnen sollen, dass ich nicht alleine daran beteiligt war
Wenn ich das ohne die Hilfe meiner Mutter hätte machen sollen, wäre das Wasser warscheinlich keine 3 Tage dringeblieben
Der Trick ist:
1. Man braucht eine große, ebene Fläche (in meinem Fall eine Straße)
2. Die Klebenaht seeeehr fest zusammendrücken (Walze)
3. Aufpassen, dass kein Auto drüberfährt bevor das getrocknet ist
4. Wenn es doch passiert, Reifenspuren entfernen damit es keiner merkt

aber vielleicht hält es auch nicht mehr lange dicht, damit ich den Tag nicht erleben muss, will ich meinen Teich ja neubauen


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann will ich euch mal meinen kleinen Teich vorstellen*

Hi,

@ Frettchenfreund



			
				Teichfutzi schrieb:
			
		

> Einfliegen lassen
> Vielleicht hätte ich es erwähnen sollen, dass ich nicht alleine daran beteiligt war Wenn ich das ohne die Hilfe meiner Mutter hätte machen sollen....


 
Tja Volker, da musste die Mutter wohl mit einfliegen lassen. Vielleicht kann Benjamin mal vorher ein Foto einstellen ??

@ Benjamin: Mach weiter so, aus dir wird dann auch mal ein richtiger "Teichfutzi" .


----------



## Teichfutzi (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann will ich euch mal meinen kleinen Teich vorstellen*

was meint der denn jetzt schon wieder, bin ich denn nicht schon einer...
Da ich einen sehr großen Informationsdurst habe, konne ich letztens feststellen, dass ich über mehr Grundwissen verfüge als mein Opa, der schon seit ich denken kann einen Teich hat und (erfolgreich) Fische drin hält


----------



## Teichfutzi (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann will ich euch mal meinen kleinen Teich vorstellen*



			
				Teichfutzi schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Gesamtbild kann man in meinem Profil sehen, aber das ist schon nicht mehr aktuell...



Jetzt habe ich übrigens ein aktuelles Bild in meinem Profil!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann will ich euch mal meinen kleinen Teich vorstellen*

Hallo zusammen!

@ Jo



			
				Jo-Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Volker, da musste die Mutter wohl mit einfliegen lassen. Vielleicht kann Benjamin mal vorher ein Foto einstellen ??



Ich habe schon genug Frauen im Haus.

Aber auf eine mehr oder weniger kommt es glaube ich nicht an, oder?  

 Oh, was habe ich da nur wieder geschrieben.

.


----------



## geecebird (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann will ich euch mal meinen kleinen Teich vorstellen*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auf eine mehr oder weniger kommt es glaube ich nicht an, oder?



Hängt vom Foto ab, würde ich mal sagen ;o)

Frau Longoria wäre bei mir immer willkommen und ein paar Chipschen finde ich auch noch irgendwo *grins*


----------



## Teichfutzi (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann will ich euch mal meinen kleinen Teich vorstellen*

macht euch nicht über meine Mutter lustig


----------



## Teichfutzi (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Dann will ich euch mal meinen kleinen Teich vorstellen*

So, jetzt habe ich neue Fotos:
 
jetzt mit derzeitiger Bepflanzung

insgesamt sieht meine ganze Teichecke so aus:
 

mein "See" ist ruhig und hier ist die "Steilküste":
 

meine Wasserhyazinthen sind sehr rasant mehr geworden
 

Ich konnte auch etwas für mich besonderes Festhalten:
 
lecker Wespe!

Aber das sind nur vier von ca. 50 
 
Wasserläufern.

Leider habe ich eine tote Libellenlarve entdecken müssen
 

Insgesamt würde ich sagen, mein Teich hat sich ganz in Ordnung entwickelt, alles ist gewachsen und die kleinen __ Stichlinge sind jetzt schon <5cm groß!
Nur die erwachsenen Stichlinge hab ich nie wieder gesehen


----------



## Ergolinchen (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Dann will ich euch mal meinen kleinen Teich vorstellen*

huhu benjamin,
sieht wirklich klasse aus dein teich. respekt das du das so hinbekommen hast.
eine frage hätte ich an dich... wie heisst die pflanze die man auf deinem ersten foto neben deiner pumpe sehen kann???
vielleicht weis auch jemand anders was das für eine ist? habe letzte woche für 1 eure pflanzen erstanden, aber an der einen ist kein schild mehr dran... würde mich gerne informieren wie und wo sie gerne gepflanzt werden möchte.

drück dir die daumen das deine teichbaukünste eiterhin so gedeihen.

grüßle gaby


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Dann will ich euch mal meinen kleinen Teich vorstellen*

Hei, die Libellenlarve ist nicht tot, der wurde nur der Schlafanzug zu klein und sie hat sich umgezogen  Machen meine auch immer... Das wird übrigens ein richtiger Watz. __ Königslibelle oder Mosaikjungfer...

VG Monika

Find Deinen Teich übrigens richtig Klasse  

"Leben ist in der kleinsten Pfütze". Das war mal meine Signatur, ich glaub die muß ich mal wieder reinstellen 


Weiß Deine Mutter, das sie im Internett ist? Also ich würd da auf die Barikaden gehen ;-)


----------



## Teichfutzi (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Dann will ich euch mal meinen kleinen Teich vorstellen*

hallo!
welche Pflanze?
die neben dem Filter ist irgend eine Schilfart, ich weiß nicht welche:
 
zur besseren Bestimmung durch die experten unter uns auch die Blüte:
 
die, die neben dem Filter so halb eingequetscht wächst, ist eine orange blühende lilie:
 

das ist schön, dass die Libellenlarve nicht gestorben ist!


----------



## Ergolinchen (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Dann will ich euch mal meinen kleinen Teich vorstellen*

danke benjamin genau die meinte ich, also diese halb engequetschte.
nur gut wenn die so robust sind und auch halb eingequetscht blühen ...

danke nochmals...


----------



## Teichfutzi (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Dann will ich euch mal meinen kleinen Teich vorstellen*

Jo bitteschön!


----------

